# symptoms different 2nd time around? No sore breasts in 2ww



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I have a little girl Darcey who was our 5th full IVF cycle. In my 2ww with her (my first pregnancy) I knew I was pregnant as my breasts almost throbbed. Since her birth this is my 3rd cycle so 8th in total (yikes). Any way i am in my 2ww and desperatey hoping this cycle has worked but although Ive had a few twinges etc my breasts just feel normal, no pain. I am hoping that this is because I have already been pregnant and breast fed therefore they wont need to change as much, am I clinging on to false hope or did any of you ladies out there get a BFP without sore breasts>
Any stories appreciated.
Many Thanks
Lucy


----------



## Nonny3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Coully
I'm also in my 2ww of a frozen cycle having had my DS on fresh cycle in Oct 10. I'm only 2 days in to 2ww and no symptoms at all but I didn't have any with him either. None at all until a week or two after my OTD and officially pregnant. So personally I wouldn't worry. I think every pregnancy and probably every IVF attempt is different. 

Hope that helps a bit and good luck.


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

ah thanks, isnt it soooo hard. I wish I didnt feel this amazing pull for another baby, you would think after 5 full IVF cycles i would have had enough but no here I am 3 more cycles down the line and still as desperate and crazy as I was before I had darcey. lol. Goodluck to you hun.xxxxx


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

I am sure every pregnancy is different.  I had no symptoms with my pregnancy and now I'm about to try for a second I would be delighted if I got a symptom but from experience won't be pinning any hopes on the odd twinge and pain.  Good luck.


----------

